# Rajar No 6



## Dany (Nov 9, 2016)

I love bakelite cameras. Bakelite material is ideal to obtain elaborated shapes that are not possible using metal or wood.
The Rajar No 6 is the very first klapp camera made from bakelite. Its art deco style make it very easy to recognize.
It has been released in 1929 by a British consortium of camera manufacturers called APM _(Amalgamated Photographic Manufacturers Ltd)_
I have been searching quite a long time to find an exemplary without breaking or crack in the bakelite and finally fund one.

_ (By the way, to be added to my collection, I am looking for a bakelite folding camera with a typical streamlined soap shape produced by both Ebner, Gallus and Pontiac. If you have one in your attic......;o)




 



 



 
_


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice find. I didn't know they had USB back then (I T). neat.


----------



## Dany (Nov 9, 2016)

HDMI was only optional at the time.


----------



## compur (Nov 9, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## smithdan (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice design and nice photos of it too.  Looks like the bellows is holding up well.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2016)

Oooh, those are so cool. Nice photos of it too.

Time or Instant JC, you nut! lol

I have a bakelite folded up shaped like whatever but it's a Kodak. More than one now that I think about it... I love art deco style in not just cameras, always have.


----------



## Dany (Nov 10, 2016)

The big company from Rochester took inspiration from the Rajar to release some years later a klapp camera, the very pretty Hawkette No2


----------

